# Artus would like something



## Jérôme (Dec 5, 2008)




----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

What a good boy. He's sits pretty so well. I love your high tech pictures.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Ha ha! I was just commenting on one of my girls that was doing that last night. It reminds me of a squirrel.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

He is so cute.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Artus is too cute. I love the photo techniques!
Gina


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

Il est absolument mignon!


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

That's what Marley does all the time....I swear he's part Prairie dog <g>


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

haha, I love "sitting pretty!" DH can make Kubrick do that all the time, but I can't.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

how do you teach a dog to that???? Henry needs to be a prairie dog...


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Very cute, Jerome. Artus is adorable!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Tres adorable!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Oh, what a handsome boy you have.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

We're trying to teach that too! Artus is beautiful!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

What a gorgeous boy! Lizzie does it all the time when she smell her favorite treats!


----------

